# need help with a Stevens model 59A



## gullythumper (Jun 15, 2009)

I've acquired a Stevens model 59A, bolt action .410.  It is a tube fed magazine, but the entire magazine assembly is missing.  I can get all the parts from either Numerich or Jack First, except for the outer magazine tube.  Anyone know of any other dealers in older gun parts?


----------



## Cadcom (Jun 15, 2009)

Try this site.

http://www.e-gunparts.com/productschem.asp?chrMasterModel=089Zz59A


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 15, 2009)

Try Dixie Gunworks, Cleveland, Tn. They sell old gunparts. May be used but in good condition.


----------



## gullythumper (Jun 15, 2009)

cadcom, that IS Numrich Arms.  First place I tried


----------



## gullythumper (Jun 15, 2009)

Waiting for an answer from Dixie gun Works


----------



## gullythumper (Jun 18, 2009)

No luck with Dixe Gun Works.  Also tried Bob's Gun Shop in Royal, Ar with no luck either.  Any more places??


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 24, 2009)

Some of the guys here might be able to help.
http://savageshooters.com/SavageForum/
BHJ


----------

